#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Savannakhet- help!

## sabang

I'm off to Savannakhet tomorrow, seat of the pants stuff as usual. Driving up to Mukdahan, and we'll probably leave the car on the Thai side.

So the place has got some crumbling old French colonial buildings, no doubt some decent French tucker, the Mekhong riverside with a floating restaurant or two, and a decent looking casino resort called the Savan Vegas which I might stay at if I can work out how to get a decent deal- the rack rate quoted is ridiculous, considering on the same website they are offering 3D/2N packages from Bangkok including return airfare, brekkie, hotel transfer and room for 7000 bht.

So any info muchly appreciated-

Where to stay
Where to eat
What to do and see
How to get a decent deal at the Savan, if thats possible. I ain't paying 4000 bht per night for the privilege.
Does anyone reckon it's worth taking the car over? is it much hassle?

I'm figuring to stay 3 nights, maybe more if I like the place or win a bomb at the tables.

I'll certainly bring my trusty camera, and a Trip Report will follow.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

What happened to watterinja? I believe he lives or lived there, but now only appears as a guest on TD. Flounced?

----------


## Norton

> What happened to watterinja?


He's moved back to South Africa. Not a flounce but asked to be dismembered. :Smile: 

I've been a few times but just day trips. Unless you plan to travel  outside the "city", don't take the car. Easy to find transport at the  Friendship bridge.  

Some very good French restaurants. Recommend Dao Savahn. Others in link.

Savannakhet Restaurants - Where and What to Eat in Savannakhet

Friends have told me they stay at Sala Savanh. Around 1,500 baht. A bit long in the tooth but clean and good value.

----------


## sabang

> Sala Savanh


Currently quoted at US$23 inc brekkie & taxes, so not a bad deal at all. 
I'll get the wife to call the casino and see what they'll do, but if (as I expect) it's a rip-off then this fits the bill just fine. I can always blow the money I save at the casino anyway
Cheers Norton.  :Smile:

----------


## klongmaster

> He's moved back to South Africa. Not a flounce but asked to be *dismembered*.


great turn of phrase Norts...thank you for putting smile on my face on this rainy morning here in Nonthaburi...

----------


## Norton

> I can always blow the money I save at the casino anyway


Save a bit for all sorts of cheap booze. Good Canadian whiskeys less than half the price as Thailand. Canadian Club about $9 vs $20 in Thailand.

----------


## sabang

> Good Canadian whiskeys


Hrrmph.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Nah I like Canadian (rye?) whiskey actually- might duty free a Crown Royal, and mebbe an armagnac or a calvados too. Anythings a change from Sangsom.

According to the website, Sala Savanh only has 5 rooms- now thats boutique.
The Savan Vegas has 300. If it's heavily discounted I might justify it for the gym & pool, but I'm tending towards the boutique option.

----------


## Norton

> Crown Royal, and mebbe an armagnac or a calvados too.


Plenty of Crown Royal, Baileys, and of course good Russian vodkas. The 22 year old CC is my fav. $22 a bottle.

----------


## sabang

Ahh, amazing Thailand. Or is that Laos?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The silvertongued Mrs sabang has performed her allotted duty admirably, and rung the Savan Vegas to explain the quoted rate of 4800 bht per night is perhaps a tad expensive. We have been instructed to arrive at reception, and sign up for some 'Club' thing (free).

So the rate now becomes 1000 bht, inc tax, breakfast buffet, all facilities. Surely cannae complain about that?  :Smile: 

A Green for Mrs sab.

----------

